# GAMO Whisper Accuracy



## mj30wilson (May 31, 2010)

What kind of accuracy are you getting with a GAMO Whisper?

I get 2 to 3 inches at 25 feet. Using Daisy match ammo pellets.

What should I expect with this gun?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Don't hesitate to ask any questions. There are some guys here (not me, lol) that really know their airgun stuff.

Try some other pellets, prefferably German or Czech. Also try Crosman Premiers.

Your Whisper should easily do half-inch groups at twenty-five feet if not smaller. If you try some good pellets and it still won't print less than an inch, send the gun back!

Also, how is your shooting form? Do you have any previous shooting experience?


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

First, clean the barrel. Not with a metal brush but pull through patches. This might help a bit. 
Then shoot a full tin or two of pellets through it and see if it seasons the barrel a bit and tightens the groups. 
Check how you are holding the rifle as well. Resting the forestock on an open palm instead of gripping it can help a lot with some rifles.
Check the screws holding the stock and action and see if they are a bit loose. This will really effect accuracy if they aren't. If they are, a drop or two of loctite will solve that problem. Check for scope creep/movement if you are using a scope. Same thing with loctite on the mounting screws if it is moving at all.
As mentioned you should be getting much tighter groups at that distance.
Pointed pellets are difficult to shoot well. Cheapies aren't tood good either most of the time.
Crosman Premiers are OK for may rifles. H&N and JSB have some excellent pellets with very good quality control. Really lightweight pellets are not too good either and very difficult to get accuracy out of for most of us.

Good luck.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

"_What should I expect with this gun_?"

Nothing more than a mediocre/low quality, so-so accuracy, ineffective sound moderator, no resale value, and relatevely short lifespan.

I never understood why people waste their cash on Gamo guns instead of doing a good research on airgun-dedicated forums and investing their money for something better. The last time I checked, a decent quality German RWS34 cost about the same as this nonsense called Gamo  Add another $150 or so and you could have a superior in every respect German Weihrauch HW50S..........


----------

